# Chuckles  (More SV Experiments)



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2018)

*Chuckies  (More SV Experiments)*


OK, I still have some testing to be done on some Chuckies, and the Sales were pretty Decent, so I got 3 Chuck Roasts @ $2.95 a pound.

So my plan is to make the first one like my last “Steak-like” Chuck Roast.
Then the second one I want to make into Pulled Beef.
And I’ll decide what to do with the third one, after I do the first two.
The main difference with these from the ones in the past will be the seasonings.
This time I’m adding some Lipton Beefy Onion Dry Soup Mix to the first 2, and I’ll decide about the third one after that.

So for this first one, I decided to go with 138° for 30 hours, after I sealed it in a bag along with a half of a pack of Dry Lipton Beefy Onion Soup.
Then after 30 hours, I removed it from my Sous Vide Supreme, patted it dry with Paper towels, and Seared it on both sides in a Frying Pan.
While it was in the pan, I got all the way around the edges with my “Fat Boy” propane torch.
Then I sliced enough for our two Supper Plates, and saved the Juices from the SV bag for Gravy (Mrs Bear’s Job).

The first night’s Supper was Med-Rare Chucky slices, with Roasted Red Taters, and Cranberry Sauce (Leftover from Thanksgiving).
That was Excellent & Fork Tender!!!

After Eating, I sliced the rest of the Roast up for future Sammies (Coming Soon).

*NOTE:  *The flavor was Excellent, and *my Thanks goes to “Chopsaw” for the “Dry Soup Mix” Tip.* It really is another step up in flavor!!

Thanks a lot for stopping by, and enjoy the Pics,


Bear

Three Nice Chuck Roasts, about 3 pounds each:







Good price @ $2.95 lb:






All rinsed & Dried:







Each one shown with their Seasoning packets:






1/2 pack of Beefy Onion sealed with Chucky, and ready for SV:






Racked & Ready for Sous Vide Supreme:






Fresh out of SV:






Patted Dry before searing:






Searing both sides in Grill Pan & All sides with my Fat-Boy Torch:






All seared up & pretty looking:






Enough slices for our 2 Suppers:






Bear's first helping, with Roasted Reds & Cranberry Sauce:







*After eating, I sliced the rest of the Roast up for future Sammies. 
Will try to post soon.*​


----------



## old sarge (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks mighty good!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 2, 2018)

The Lipton onion adds a nice touch, to the flavoring..
Just experimenting with the 30 hr?  Fall apart results ?


----------



## ksblazer (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks great Bearcarver been reading the sous vide secetion here and just picked up an instant pot sous vide during the Thanksgiving week sales we had.

Really look forward to making chuckies with it after reading some of your posts.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks great as usual . I have a freezer full . Price was to good to pass up .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks great still haven't decided on one of them SV things. We always use Lipton's soup mix with any roast we do in crock pot or the oven.

Warren


----------



## gary s (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks Good, I'll bet the flavor was really good


Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Looks mighty good!



Thank You Sarge!!

Bear




Winterrider said:


> The Lipton onion adds a nice touch, to the flavoring..
> Just experimenting with the 30 hr?  Fall apart results ?



Thanks Winterrider!!
OK, Here's the story:
I did a Chucky for 22 hours, and it was perfectly Fork Tender.
Then I did one for 21 hours, & it was perfectly Fork Tender.
Then I did another one the same, and it was very tough!!!
So I changed the next one to 138° for 30 hours, and it was Fork Tender.
This is another one just like that one, and this one was also Fork Tender.
So I'll continue like this one, until I run into a problem, if ever.

And You ask "Fall Apart results?"
No, these Chuckies I cook between 131° and 138° IT are like a Medium Rare Steak.

If you want Fall Apart Beef, SV it @ 160°-165° for 30 hours, and pull it with two forks.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 2, 2018)

Like everything you do looks delicious, you should start your own tv show.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2018)

ksblazer said:


> Looks great Bearcarver been reading the sous vide secetion here and just picked up an instant pot sous vide during the Thanksgiving week sales we had.
> 
> Really look forward to making chuckies with it after reading some of your posts.



Thank You KS !!
These Chuckies are Great, but Eye Rounds are even better with SV!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great still haven't decided on one of them SV things. We always use Lipton's soup mix with any roast we do in crock pot or the oven.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
Yup---There's a lot of things we can do with these SV thingies, but just the results gotten with Chuckies, Eye Rounds, and a few other tough hunks of meat would be enough to sway me to get another one, if mine broke down.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great as usual . I have a freezer full . Price was to good to pass up .




Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks again for the Dry Seasoning Tip !!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2018)

gary s said:


> Looks Good, I'll bet the flavor was really good
> 
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Yup it was Great!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> Like everything you do looks delicious, you should start your own tv show.




Thank You Jim!!
It would have it be a Radio Show.:rolleyes:
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 3, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Jim!!
> It would have it be a Radio Show.:rolleyes:
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear


Let me think about that!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2018)

@retfr8flyr 
@Derek717 
Thanks for the Like, guys!! Appreciate it.

Bear


----------

